# All my female livebearers are dying



## rukshan (Feb 7, 2006)

please help
these are the fish that died(they were all females)
-red wag swordtail (died after giving birth to half developed babies)
-red wag platy (died defore giving birth)
-marigold swordtail (died after giving birth)
-silver molly (died before giving birth)
-pineapple swordtail(died after giving birth)
am i doing something wrong because I know they are not supposeddie like this
(the egg layers i bred did not die)


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

that happened when i first had livebearers. all i had to do was remove the male and the females were fine. my male harassed them and they died from stress


----------



## rukshan (Feb 7, 2006)

when u say seperate do u mean before or after birth?
because most of them died after birth.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

My female just gave birth and is still breathing heavy, I hope I don't lose her! She is by herself in her own tank.


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Can you perhaps give a little more detail into the condition of your tank? Do you have a heater? If so, what is the temp set at. What size tank... how many fish... how often do you do water changes, how much of the water do you change when you do... etc. etc. as much info as you can give will give folks a little bit better of a chance to help you...


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Also, try using Melafix around the time the female is giving birth... (if your carbon is old in your tank just as ONE example) she would be more apt to get a bacterial infection or fungal infection...


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

rukshan said:


> when u say seperate do u mean before or after birth?
> because most of them died after birth.


i mean seperate them after you think the female has become fertile


----------



## rukshan (Feb 7, 2006)

ok here goes..........
i have a heater and the temprature is around 75-78
i have around 35 fish
i have a 46 gallon tank
i have a 10 gallon breeding tank
i usually do water changes every week
i remove 10% of the water during the changes


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

i would put the males in the 10 g and the females in the larger tnak.


----------

